# 120er Ecke - Down Country Bikes - (Bilder und Kommentare)



## Deleted 23985 (27. Januar 2020)

Um die nächste Trendsau durchs Dorf zu treiben, kommt hier nun die DC Sau. 

Wo geht die Reise hin, ab wann ist der Bogen überspannt und wie sind die Erfahrungen. All die und noch mehr Fragen sollen hier geklärt werden. 

Mal ein Anfang...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2020)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2020)

Diese Rad hübsche!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. Januar 2020)

Bin auf die ersten Erfahrungen gespannt! Wer ist so ein Hobel bereits gefahren?


----------



## Schwitte (28. Januar 2020)

Ich komme mit diesen Geometrien nicht wirklich klar / bzw. benötige sie nicht.
Liegt aber eher daran, dass ich mit so einem XC-Bike mehr Fichtenslalom als Downhill fahre.
Freue mich daher über ein agiles Bike mit nicht zu flachem Lenkkopfwinkel, wo ich auch ohne viel Rumgeturne ordentlich Druck aufs Vorderrad bekomme.


----------



## amjay2019 (28. Januar 2020)

Handel und Hersteller freuen sich auf das Geld und basteln schön am nächsten Köder


----------



## Aldar (28. Januar 2020)

Ich fühle den Kaufzwang schon unwiderstehlich in mir aufsteigen


----------



## Deleted 23985 (28. Januar 2020)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ich komme mit diesen Geometrien nicht wirklich klar / bzw. benötige sie nicht.


Geht jetzt nicht ganz klar für mich hervor, bist du ein Rad mit solcher Geometrie gefahren oder kommst du auf den Entschluss durch reines Betrachten?



amjay2019 schrieb:


> Handel und Hersteller freuen sich auf das Geld und basteln schön am nächsten Köder


Begründest du deine Aussage noch? oder einfach nur aus Prinzip dagegen? 

Würde jetzt kein 26er Rad mit Umwerfer mehr fahren wollen und bin daher über die Entwicklung glücklich. Zumal ICH ja entscheiden kann, wer mein Geld bekommt.


----------



## amjay2019 (28. Januar 2020)

Begründungen für die Notwendigkeit von Gravel-Bikes und Down-Country 
und demnächst Uphill- Flowrockets sowie StraightAhead-SpeedCorners kannst du bei den Herstellern in vollem Umfang
erhalten .


----------



## Schwitte (28. Januar 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Geht jetzt nicht ganz klar für mich hervor, bist du ein Rad mit solcher Geometrie gefahren oder kommst du auf den Entschluss durch reines Betrachten?


Dieses Rad bin ich natürlich noch nicht gefahren, aber inzwischen doch so einige mit progressiven Geos/(relativ) flachen Lenkkopfwinkeln. Frage mich dann jedes mal, warum ich sowas gegen einen agilen 70°-Lenkkopfwinkel eintauschen soll? Ich brauch es nicht, deckt sich nicht mit meinem Anforderungsprofil an ein agiles XC-MTB.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2020)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Begründungen für die Notwendigkeit von Gravel-Bikes und Down-Country
> und demnächst Uphill- Flowrockets sowie StraightAhead-SpeedCorners kannst du bei den Herstellern in vollem Umfang
> erhalten .



Notwendigkeitsbegründung DC: Ich gewinne das Rennen so und so nicht, also kann ich zumindest bergab mehr Spaß haben als der Rest.
Notwendigkeitsbegründung Gravel: Ich fahre sowieso keine Lizenz-Cross-Rennen, also kann ich auch mehr Komfort und geileres Profil haben.

Außerdem ist der Begriff DC nun nicht so neu. Cannondale hat den so um 2015/16 mit der Vorstellung des damaligen Trigger eingeführt, wenn ich das recht erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (29. Januar 2020)

ich habe diese kategorie so verstanden, dass man etwas mehr federweg und laufruhigere geo hat als beim XC rad. also für die, die bergab mehr sicherheit als mit einem agilen XC rad haben wollen, aber nicht so ruppig bzw. solche strecken fahren wollen, dass es mehr federweg braucht. bergauf geht es besser als trail- oder enduro-rad, aber nicht so gut wie ein XC-rad.

klingt für mich optimal für hobbyfahrer, die überall hoch- und runterkommen wollen ohne auf zeit zu fahren.
ich persönlich finde das sehr interessant und es würde zu meinem anforderunsprofil an ein fully passen. 
die benamung der kategorie sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (29. Januar 2020)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> ich habe diese kategorie so verstanden, dass man etwas mehr federweg und laufruhigere geo hat als beim XC rad. also für die, die bergab mehr sicherheit als mit einem agilen XC rad haben wollen, aber nicht so ruppig bzw. solche strecken fahren wollen, dass es mehr federweg braucht. bergauf geht es besser als trail- oder enduro-rad, aber nicht so gut wie ein XC-rad.
> 
> klingt für mich optimal für hobbyfahrer, die überall hoch- und runterkommen wollen ohne auf zeit zu fahren.
> ich persönlich finde das sehr interessant und es würde zu meinem anforderunsprofil an ein fully passen.
> die benamung der kategorie sei mal dahingestellt.


Sah das wie du, jedoch zieht ja nun das erste Team nach.


----------

